# Schlumberger Drilling CDs



## راشد البلوشي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

hey guys

today i brought u Schlumberger Drilling 10 CDs
the CDs are in multi-languages such as : arabic, English,...etc

The 10 CDs contain the following:-​


NOC_engineer قال:


> *السلام عليكم:
> هذه روابط جديدة للاقراص التعليمية الخاصة بشركة شلومبرجر:
> *CD 1
> CD 2
> ...



i hope all of u ll get much more benefits from these CDs..

just i request u to remember me in ur kind prays

all the best of lucks

regards

Rashid Albalushi​


----------



## doctorAhmed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

doctorAhmed قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
teslam ya Dr.Ahmed

o rabna ya36ik alf 3afia


----------



## eng.idc (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلك رمزا ومصدرا للعلم وان ننتفع من علمك ومشاركاتك


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

teslam yal'3ali eng.idc

rabna ya36ik alfffffffffffffffff 3afia


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## kadri68 (4 يناير 2011)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> hey guys
> 
> today i brought u Schlumberger Drilling 10 CDs
> the CDs are in multi-languages such as : arabic, English,...etc
> ...


thanks


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## amouc (3 مارس 2011)

*الله يوفقك*​


----------



## islam7assan (7 مارس 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ذوالفقار عادل (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا و فقك الله


----------



## m9m2010 (14 أبريل 2011)

thank you alot


----------



## شيكو الاهلاوى (17 أبريل 2011)

thanx


----------



## s-hilal (28 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (1 مايو 2011)

عندي مشكلة في السي الدي الثاني .. 
وقت ما اردت فكه، يعطيني خطأ ! 
هناك ملف معطوب داخل الملف المضغوط
هل حدث أمر مماثل معكم ؟


----------



## elfhd (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## elfhd (1 مايو 2011)

اين اروابط


----------



## spider_lm (4 مايو 2011)

thxxx


----------



## engineer-kareem (4 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## مناف عباس (8 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## en.ahmed saber (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## en.ahmed saber (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقك الله


----------



## Mohammed Turki (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## geologist2010 (28 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

thaanks


----------



## weam_elsahli (30 مايو 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## bassam alali (1 يونيو 2011)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> hey guys
> 
> today i brought u Schlumberger Drilling 10 CDs
> the CDs are in multi-languages such as : arabic, English,...etc
> ...


رووووعه


----------



## alzehibi (6 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## ayouba (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayouba (6 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## شیروان63 (9 يونيو 2011)

the link is out in orde is that right
?Could you tell me please, How can I downlaod the link
thanks


----------



## alhaim24 (27 يونيو 2011)

*thanks*


----------



## alhaim24 (30 يونيو 2011)

*الله يوفقك*​


----------



## انور هادي (3 يوليو 2011)

thank u


----------



## test (12 يوليو 2011)

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## laith_80 (15 يوليو 2011)

*thanx*


----------



## HMS (18 يوليو 2011)

there is no link in the attachments .. can anyone paste the link here ..


----------



## njoom2006 (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## as.ramadan (20 يوليو 2011)

thnx


----------



## houssy (24 يوليو 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ahmedsamcad (29 يوليو 2011)

thanks sir


----------



## ahmedsamcad (29 يوليو 2011)

انا مش لاقي الروابط ممكن حد يقولي هي فين؟


----------



## مهندس علي العبيدي (12 أغسطس 2011)

ممنون اخويه على الموضوع ممكن معلومات حول العوامل المولوثة الاشعاعات التي قد تنبعث من الابار النفطية وشروط السلامة


----------



## alhabbash (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hamamache (6 سبتمبر 2011)

لك الشكر الكبير:7:


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (15 أكتوبر 2011)

thank u man


----------



## ameraltaie (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا أين الروابط؟


----------



## a_essa29 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

where are CDS


----------



## yasser39 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## mehrdad_mrr (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال*

شكرا ولكن أين هي الروابط (CDs)؟!
:18:


----------



## younes géol (1 ديسمبر 2011)

thans​


----------



## اسامة كجاب (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mabedi2012 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*thanx*


----------



## سلمان السلمان (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## gtm (22 ديسمبر 2011)

goood work


----------



## mkchahin (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## irainian (29 ديسمبر 2011)

i cant see the cd,s link


----------



## zaid_esaam (30 ديسمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geo_mido (7 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عمار007 (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## elfhd (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eliker bahij (12 يناير 2012)

Thanks .May God rewaed you well.


----------



## xabdoux (16 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد يحيى العبد (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## mess_a12 (5 يونيو 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## hossam_shreef (21 يونيو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## و ج (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## omar.shams (30 يونيو 2012)

ana msh 3arf 23ml download liihom??


----------



## karim abbady (31 يوليو 2012)

Thanks


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (31 يوليو 2012)

ثانكيو


----------



## sultan.bahkali (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*thx man
*


----------



## waleed thabet (13 سبتمبر 2012)

gggggggg


----------



## NASSER MANSOUR (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks for this good job


----------



## harderman76 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you mr. al Rashid Albalushi


----------



## harderman76 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

hi welcome


----------



## harderman76 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## harderman76 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## khalifarabei (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## thunderheart87 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا مهندس راشد


----------



## engdent (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جادو روكى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## yousef1515 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks


----------



## عوبل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## مدحت صبرى (11 يناير 2013)

فين الروابططططططططططططططططططططططططط


----------



## إسلام الشاذلي (1 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## nas-psu (2 فبراير 2013)

ty


----------



## nas-psu (2 فبراير 2013)

where are the attachments?


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 فبراير 2013)

*روابط جديدة لسلسلة أقراص شلومبرجر عن الحفر*

*السلام عليكم:
هذه روابط جديدة للاقراص التعليمية الخاصة بشركة شلومبرجر:
*CD 1
CD 2
CD 3
CD 4
CD 5
CD 6
CD 7
CD 8
CD 9
CD 10

*لا تنسونا من دعائكم*


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (20 فبراير 2013)

فين الينكات


----------



## sword333 (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير . مشكووور


----------



## Engineer_2007 (20 مايو 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## angel_mercy (21 مايو 2013)

thankxxxx


----------



## hreer (24 يونيو 2013)

goood but wehre are the links


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 يونيو 2013)

NOC_engineer قال:


> *السلام عليكم:
> هذه روابط جديدة للاقراص التعليمية الخاصة بشركة شلومبرجر:
> *CD 1
> CD 2
> ...





اسلام سمير عبد الر قال:


> فين الينكات





hreer قال:


> goood but wehre are the links


الروابط موجودة في أعلاه .. 
you can see the links above


----------



## babasmail (27 يونيو 2013)

merci


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 يونيو 2013)

babasmail قال:


> merci


U welcome


----------



## edriss (20 سبتمبر 2013)

good


----------



## أبو نصار جعفر (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## ويزارد (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamed (5 نوفمبر 2013)

(The file link that you requested is not valid.)

please upload the files again 

​


----------

